# Lonely Wood Pigeon



## Pirus (Apr 13, 2008)

Hi there,

I recently rescued a wood pigeon with a damaged wing that has not healed. I have bought an aviary for it so that it didnt need to be put down. Any suggestions what I should do? Could I get another non releasable wood pigeon from someone else to go into the aviary with it to keep each other company? Any suggestions what I could put in there to make its life better?

What sort of food should I put in, I usually only keep birds in the house, is there any special sort of diet it should be getting to keep it healthy and warm?


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Pirus,

How lovely you thought to make this poor Woodie a home rather than let it be PTS.

It would be great for it to have some company espcially if it's to remain in captivity. Where abouts are you located in case someone can come up with an answer on that.

They eat a seed mixture, or wild bird seeds. ALso they love greens. Something on the lines of Watercress, Curley Kale lettuce, spinach etc.
Fresh water obviously and if you provide a bath occasionally, they love to bathe.
As you probably know Woodies like to perch on branches reather than flat surfaces unlike the ferals.

Keep in touch and I'm sure you'll get some more info.

Janet


----------



## Pirus (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks for the reply

I have just brought him inside to be with the other 2 birds because I dont think it was fair just leaving him outside on his own especially in this bad weather. 

I am located in the North west of england. At the moment he has a premium pigeon mix and also some safflower seeds. I will go to the shops and get him some of the greens tomorrow.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Pirus said:


> Thanks for the reply
> 
> I have just brought him inside to be with the other 2 birds because I dont think it was fair just leaving him outside on his own especially in this bad weather.
> 
> I am located in the North west of england. At the moment he has a premium pigeon mix and also some safflower seeds. I will go to the shops and get him some of the greens tomorrow.


That's great if he inside for now and at least has some other bird company.
It sounds as if your Woodie isn't too spooked by human contact then. Did you find it as a youngster?

Also don't be surprised if it doesn't immediately go for the greens, it does depend on what it's been used to in the wild. If you just make it available it might give it a try.

Janet


----------



## Pirus (Apr 13, 2008)

I was driving home about 3 months ago in the dark and seen something in the road, pulled over and managed to grab him before he got hit again. Had a bit of blood on his chest and a swollen eye and he couldnt fly. I just thought he was concussed so I left him in a cage and kept him warm for a few days and he seemed to be getting a lot better, was eating and drinking on his own and the swelling was going down. I didnt notice anything wrong with his wing at all, a week or so later I took him outside to release him but he couldnt fly. I took him to a lady who looks after injured pigeons and she said it was too late for his wing really and he wouldnt be able to fly again. 

I had to go to america for 2 months shortly after so my mother looked after him whilst I was away and we got a aviary which he seems happy in but I just felt sorry for him being stuck outside in the cold wind and rain all alone so when I got back yesterday I brought him back in. 

He is timid and slaps me with his wing and hisses at me when I clean his cage but he doesnt seem terrified I am sure he would get used to me after a while that he realises that I mean him no harm. I havent had much time to spend with him but he will be around me for some time for the foreseeable future so hopefully he may get used to me and be friendly with the other 2 birds. I have a collard dove who is soft and would get on with anything but the homer pigeon I have is very dominant and he would worry me being along with the other pigeon with it not being able to fly.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi,

The Collared Dove will like the Woodie at least and I'm sure it will get used to you even if it doesn't get actually tame over time.
I only have disabled homers and a couple of ferals and the homer has only just started eating from my hands this week after being here for over a year. It's her love of the greens that have tempted her to get nearer at last. 

I think your Woodie is very lucky to have been found by you and I reckon if you stay in touch here, at some point you'll come across another Woodie that might be able to team up with yours. There are always going to injured Woodies looking for a home. If you'd like to send me your contact details/email in a PM, I'll let you know if I hear of a woodie needing a home.

I was lucky and found a home for one I'd hand reared this year that was too tame for release. The lady who took her had also bought an aviary for a woodie she'd found. 

Janet


----------



## Pirus (Apr 13, 2008)

Hi,

Anyone can get in touch with me via email (I will put spaces in between each letter to stop spam)

a l @ r a k e 2 w i n . c o . u k


----------

